# Waxoyl Treatment-Is it worth it?



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Can anyone give advice on whether it would be worth the cost of a Waxoyl treatment on a new van conversion motorhome?
Thanks and regards
Alshymer


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It wouldn't do any harm to have the interior of the chassis done.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Agree with Kev, worth it on a new m/h.

Peter


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Total waste of money!!

When was the last time you saw any rust on a modern vehicle, be it car, van or motorhome? When did you last hear of a vehicle failing it's MOT due to rust?.

Modern metal treatments are so good these days there is no need for it. In fact some treatments will hold moisture in against the metalwork. 

If it makes you feel happier then by all means get it done, but only if you intend to keep the vehicle for 10+ years. It will not make any difference to its resale value in the future but it MIGHT make it more desirable to a private buyer (a dealer won't make any allowance for it at all)

Do a Google search for companies who provide the service. The number you find will tell you how much of a demand there is for such a product. If there is very little demand there must be a reason, at that reason is ???? It ain't necessary :l:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Total waste of money!!
> 
> When was the last time you saw any rust on a modern vehicle, be it car, van or motorhome? When did you last hear of a vehicle failing it's MOT due to rust?.
> 
> ...


You need to get out more, look at any 2-3 year old van.


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree with Mr. Plodd, total waste of money.

If you see newish vans that are rusty, that's down to the way they have been mis-treated by Mr. White Van man.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Agilityman said:


> I agree with Mr. Plodd, total waste of money.
> 
> If you see newish vans that are rusty, that's down to the way they have been mis-treated by Mr. White Van man.


Sorry but that it utter rubbish, OK yes some do get bashed about a bit, but look at the bonnets of some and see the rusty stone chips, now think what they must be like out of sight underneath, vans do not get the same metal treatment that cars receive, so they will rust much faster once the paint is damaged.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I think this comes into its own on unitary construction vehicles more than those with a chassis.

We have a member on the self-build forum that spent two years building his conversion, only to find that the (Transit) suspension mountings were rusted enough to fail the MOT. That is the sort of thing Waxoyl is good at preventing.

Discovery 2 chassis were fitted from new with a very basic coat of paint from the suppliers, and now they are starting to drop like flies as they fail MOT's. Those that had previous Waxoyl treatment are still going strong.

It is not going to payback immediately, but like undersealing a new car in the 1960's it does enhance the resale value, or would for me anyway.

Perhaps I look more longer-term than most?

Peter


----------

